
How a Bitter Divorce Battle on Earth Led to Claims of a Crime in Space - Kye
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/23/us/nasa-astronaut-anne-mcclain.html
======
Kye
On the one hand, it's a historical occasion, and it's generally good for
historical occasions to be documented. On the other, no one wants a deeply
personal matter to end up in history books.

~~~
ksaj
That's why one doesn't usually do these deeply personal things that are
probably completely illegal while they are on their job site and using systems
that do not belong to them for those activities. Guarantee there's something
very specific about it in the policy agreements they signed before getting
anywhere near the possibility of takeoff.

Training for this kind of work most definitely includes grappling with the
fact that you're going to be away for a while, and customarily "personal
issues" at such distances will not be private. Especially when laws are
allegedly broken.

Unless they installed SpaceTOR, I suppose. Then they can do all the illegal
online dirty work they wish. Allegedly.

